# Just put in my order from Shark Aquarium!!!



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I will have my new fish! 2 5" Caribe's, 1 4" Piraya, and 1 4" Tern to add to my existing 5 4-5" Reds.
I'll be sure and post pics when I get them.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow sounds like you're going to have a nice shoal there damn good luck and i hope they all get there in great healthy shape. good luck
wally


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice grab!...nothing look better then mix pygo. Their will be happy in your 180gallon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

CONGRATS! that will be an awesome mixed shoal.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. Is it absolutly necessary to take the existing reds out, rearrange decorations, and introduce them all at once? Last time I removed the reds, they got so beat up from trying to excape the net. They have only been in their new tank for like 10 days.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

SUS said:


> Thanks guys. Is it absolutly necessary to take the existing reds out, rearrange decorations, and introduce them all at once? Last time I removed the reds, they got so beat up from trying to excape the net. They have only been in their new tank for like 10 days.


No!...but I would rearrange the set up anyways. You don't have to take the fish out from the tank, just make sure you feed them well before introduce your new piranha in. So they doesn't think it food coming down. Keep light off for couple hours, add some aquarium salt and stress coat, keep temp very low 76f or so.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn, you gonna have a badass shoal!! Show some pictures!!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Thanks guys. Is it absolutly necessary to take the existing reds out, rearrange decorations, and introduce them all at once? Last time I removed the reds, they got so beat up from trying to excape the net. They have only been in their new tank for like 10 days.


No!...but I would rearrange the set up anyways. You don't have to take the fish out from the tank, just make sure you feed them well before introduce your new piranha in. So they doesn't think it food coming down. Keep light off for couple hours, add some aquarium salt and stress coat, keep temp very low 76f or so.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice, I'll be sure and do that.
And I will definatly take some pics.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, sweet pick up! You just completed your pygo shoal in one order. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It must be nice to get all of those awesome fish! I bet you won't sleep very well tonight.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> It must be nice to get all of those awesome fish! I bet you won't sleep very well tonight.:laugh:


I know, I'm so anxious.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats bro! Its like an early christmahaunakwanzatology!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im very jealous...your going to have a sweet shoal, im trying to start a mixed pygo shoal also but money is a problem. Goodluck with your shoal and make sure to post pictures as soon as they acclimate in the tank


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sounds expensive to me, but will be a nice shoal for sure


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

SUS said:


> Thanks guys. Is it absolutly necessary to take the existing reds out, rearrange decorations, and introduce them all at once? Last time I removed the reds, they got so beat up from trying to excape the net. They have only been in their new tank for like 10 days.


You don't need to rearange decoration. Just do a water change and introduce the new Pygos before you add in the new water.

This method of introducing fishes has always worked for me and I've never had any casualties.

Hater


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wicked! lets see some pics!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, so I just got them in the tank! But instead of getting 5" cariba's a 4" piraya and a 4" tern, I got a 3" piraya a 3" tern a 4" cariba and a 5" cariba. My reds are all pushing 5", will this be a problem having the small tern and piraya in there? Should I put a divider in and keep them seperate?

Oh yeah, I'll post pics soon, things are a little hectic right now.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

congrats on the new fish!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

SUS said:


> Ok, so I just got them in the tank! But instead of getting 5" cariba's a 4" piraya and a 4" tern, I got a 3" piraya a 3" tern a 4" cariba and a 5" cariba. My reds are all pushing 5", will this be a problem having the small tern and piraya in there? Should I put a divider in and keep them seperate?


Anyone?????


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I dont know. I had a 4" red with my other 6" reds for a while and it was fine... until two days ago. But it lasted a while.


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

if you have them in a 180 they should be fine. Keep them WELL fed for a while keep the temp LOW and if one of the reds is too aggressive put him some where for a time out


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on the new fish


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Markey D said:


> if you have them in a 180 they should be fine. Keep them WELL fed for a while keep the temp LOW and if one of the reds is too aggressive put him some where for a time out


K thanks for the info.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats on all those P's! thats a lot to get at one time, but S.A is one of the best delt with them no problems, cant wait to see the pics, but arnt u gonna have to upgrade some day?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

MIKE JONES said:


> congrats on all those P's! thats a lot to get at one time, but S.A is one of the best delt with them no problems, cant wait to see the pics, but arnt u gonna have to upgrade some day?


9 fish in a 180, isn't the rule 20 gallons per fish?


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

9 x 20 = 180


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

donkeyfish said:


> 9 x 20 = 180


right, so what is he saying about upgrading? I thought I was ok...


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

im guessing that if all of them live and grow up to be big boys, 180 isnt nearly going to be enough room

I think thats where he was going with that


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Heres one crappy pic of my tank, I'll try and get better ones later.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

man looks good

how bout a full tank shot


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice money shot. Caribas get pretty big when full grown 20 gallons is kinda cruel. Imagine a 20"+ piranha in a 20 gallon tank haha


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

donkeyfish said:


> im guessing that if all of them live and grow up to be big boys, 180 isnt nearly going to be enough room
> 
> I think thats where he was going with that


right, and u know how big Piraya's have the chance of getting, but u have a nice school there buddy!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a sweet shoal can't wait to see more pics


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

heres another crappy one.....
Look at the caribe on the left, he was shipped to me with some sort of body fungus from shark aquarium. I am on the 2nd day of treatment with mela fix. Any thoughts?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

keep up with the melafix and salt. How was the packaging?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that sucks but they are still a nice shoal


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

pioneer1976 said:


> keep up with the melafix and salt. How was the packaging?


Here how the package came...
He cuts the bottom maybe 3" off of a two liter bottle
He then puts the fish in the bottom part and wedges that sideways in to the top of the bottle
Well these stupid little contraptions obviously did not hold the fish in, so when I got them they were all loose.
My little tern was trapped under one of the bottles and when I got him out, he had a crease in his belly. 
After he swam around for a while it went away. 
I have tried to talk to him about my dissapointment and he finally got back to me (3 days later) and told me I was exagerating and that there was nothing wrong with the fish he sent (obviously there was, cause there was fungus and cloudy eye on 2 of them). He then proceeded to call me childish. Real nice guy to do business with.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is bull I don't like dealing with people that are jerks like that.. Good luck with the healing process hope they get over it


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> That is bull I don't like dealing with people that are jerks like that.. Good luck with the healing process hope they get over it


Yeah talk about customer service? He's an ass. Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yup thats what woulda tipped me over the edge cause mistakes can happen with packaging and they are live fish so they can get sick and or die but when you buy from a person like that you expect them to back there product 100%..... have you tried to talk to him any further? maybe put up a thread in his forum warning others? well either way good luck with the fungus hopefully it heals up quick (that fungus had to of been on that fish when he shipped it out right?)


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SUS said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.
[/quote]

who did you talk to, there is one guy who i dont like there either but the owner George is a great guy. He gave me a fish that I found out had these weird white dots that i could not cure, and at first he said no returns when i picked the fish up but after i emailed george he told me to come right back and change it. he was a huge help and really nice so this sounds a little weird that he would be that disrespectful to you.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

kilicar said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.
[/quote]

who did you talk to, there is one guy who i dont like there either but the owner George is a great guy. He gave me a fish that I found out had these weird white dots that i could not cure, and at first he said no returns when i picked the fish up but after i emailed george he told me to come right back and change it. he was a huge help and really nice so this sounds a little weird that he would be that disrespectful to you.
[/quote]

Thats the problem, I'm not sure who I dealt with. He hasn't emailed me back (just that makes me mad, that he can't even have the decency to email me back). Maybe I'll try getting ahold of George (hopefully thats not who I dealt with)


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SUS said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.
[/quote]

who did you talk to, there is one guy who i dont like there either but the owner George is a great guy. He gave me a fish that I found out had these weird white dots that i could not cure, and at first he said no returns when i picked the fish up but after i emailed george he told me to come right back and change it. he was a huge help and really nice so this sounds a little weird that he would be that disrespectful to you.
[/quote]

Thats the problem, I'm not sure who I dealt with. He hasn't emailed me back (just that makes me mad, that he can't even have the decency to email me back). Maybe I'll try getting ahold of George (hopefully thats not who I dealt with)
[/quote]

do that he was beyond great with me

hes usually on the forums too


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

kilicar said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.
[/quote]

who did you talk to, there is one guy who i dont like there either but the owner George is a great guy. He gave me a fish that I found out had these weird white dots that i could not cure, and at first he said no returns when i picked the fish up but after i emailed george he told me to come right back and change it. he was a huge help and really nice so this sounds a little weird that he would be that disrespectful to you.
[/quote]

How do you get ahold of George? I tried PMing SharkAquarium and it says that they have PM disabled. What is his email?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SUS said:


> this was from where? the shark aquarium? thanks for the heads up cause after hearing this i will NEVER order from them expecially since he doesnt even try to get things straightened out with you ya know... that just makes me mad that a sponser would be like that


Yeah, shark aquarium. I know, I wasn't that mad that all that happened, but then when he was a jerk that really pissed me off.
[/quote]

who did you talk to, there is one guy who i dont like there either but the owner George is a great guy. He gave me a fish that I found out had these weird white dots that i could not cure, and at first he said no returns when i picked the fish up but after i emailed george he told me to come right back and change it. he was a huge help and really nice so this sounds a little weird that he would be that disrespectful to you.
[/quote]

How do you get ahold of George? I tried PMing SharkAquarium and it says that they have PM disabled. What is his email?
[/quote]

try here, i always find him by emailing here


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

[email protected]
this is george's direct email and responds pretty quickly. when i delt with him he was a pretty fair guy. email him with your concerns. good luck!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

mulrooneyryan said:


> [email protected]
> this is george's direct email and responds pretty quickly. when i delt with him he was a pretty fair guy. email him with your concerns. good luck!


Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

you get any help?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> you get any help?


Still no word, I emailed him and havn't heard back from him.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SUS said:


> you get any help?


Still no word, I emailed him and havn't heard back from him.








[/quote]

its late give it till tomorrow im 100% sure he will email you by like 5. im pretty sure you didnt deal with george, you dealt with the guy who wasnt so helpful to me either. he told me if the fish died as soon as i walked out that it was too bad. george is not this way, he doesnt care if he losses a P he let me switch my 2 sick ones for 2 healthy ones. make sure its george and best of luck, let us know how it ends.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

kilicar said:


> you get any help?


Still no word, I emailed him and havn't heard back from him.








[/quote]

its late give it till tomorrow im 100% sure he will email you by like 5. im pretty sure you didnt deal with george, you dealt with the guy who wasnt so helpful to me either. he told me if the fish died as soon as i walked out that it was too bad. george is not this way, he doesnt care if he losses a P he let me switch my 2 sick ones for 2 healthy ones. make sure its george and best of luck, let us know how it ends.
[/quote]

Yeah the guy I dealt with doesn't sound like George.
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hope he helped you out man keep us posted


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Never heard back, what an ass.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Boy, for a guy who is supposedly trying to get ahold of me, why didn't you post this in MY forum. I had no idea this was here, and thank you guys who pointed it out to me.

I take my business very seriously, as most of you know. While I will never win an award for Mr. Congeniality, I am, in my opinion, the fairest man alive. BUT, I do not take any sh*t if I don't think it is appropriate.

That being said, read the email below, and tell me what you would do?

"Ok, my package just arrived, but there are only 3 fish in there instead of 
4???? I looks to be the 2 Caribe's and I'm not sure if its the piraya or the 
tern yet as I have not takin them out of the bags yet. Whats the deal? I 
know I got charged for 4 fish...did one get eatin on the way?"

"scratch that, I found the 4th. All the fish got out of their little bottle 
contraptions and were just loose in there. The tern was underneath one of 
the bottles and he got squised. He is still alive but he has a big crease 
in his belly? What happens if he dies do to poor shipping?"

"Ok 1st off, when I opened the bag I could only see 3 fish. I thought well 
maybe someone there just saw my online order and shipped the 3 fish, not a 
big problem. As they were aclimating I was looking down in the bag and I 
moved one of the 2 liter bottles, and the tern was underneath it trying to 
get out from under it. So I immediatly put them in the tank and he had a 
crease across his belly from the bottle being on top of him. The Caribe's 
look like sh*t, and the piraya and tern are tiny. <<<<< I don't see how thats an 
exaggeration."

My reply, dated 7:31 AM Monday. This order was shipped Friday for a Saturday delivery, and I took the weekend off. Forgive me. I took yesterday off also. Forgive me.

EMAIL FROM DAVID<<<<<<< and my comments

David, <<<<<<<<< Please see comments below.

> Totally unsatisfied. I don't know if you have read my emails, but none 
> the less you haven't responded.

<<<<< Yes, it's called the weekend. I go home once in a while.

> Besides the shipping being messed up, <<<<<<< Did they get there 
> alive? So you're now an expert on shipping piranha?

there are a few other issues I would like an explaination about

> 1) The Piraya and Ternetzi that I ordered were supposed to be 4 inches, 
> not 3. <<< lay them on a ruler.

> 2) One of the Cariba's has an eye fungus on his right eye. <<<< I have no 
> idea what you are referring to.
> 3) The other Cariba has a white body fungus all over him. <<<< I have no 
> idea what you are referring to.
>
> I don't know if this is standard quality that you ship, but it definatly 
> does not work for me. I had to go out yesterday and spend $35 on 
> medication to treat the cariba's, and I'm holding my breath that the 
> piraya and tern do not get eatin due to their small size. <<<<< You were 
> told clearly that the fish were different sizes. Putting them together 
> was/is your decision.

It sounds to me like you just trying to sqeeze out of a transaction. You 
obviously have a tendency towards exaggeration. (e.g. First, you couldn't 
fine one of the fish. How long did you look before you ran to the computer 
to complain, 5 seconds? Then, "the tern was underneath one of the bottles 
and he got squised." Now he has miraculously recoverd?) There was NOTHING 
wrong with the fish you were shipped.
>
> What do you plan on doing?????? <<<< nothing, except perhaps stop 
> shipping to children.

I really don't think reality is too far beneath the surface. David has an established tank with some larger redbellies, and is trying to create a Pygo shoal. He was disappointed in the size of the ternetzi and piraya. I suggested he take a picture of the fish laying on a ruler. Perhaps because that has not been done yet, reality is that the fish ARE 4", or so close to it that it makes no difference. We see plenty of pics of his tank. I see the caribe. I think I might see the tern (looks about the same size as the others, to me). I wonder why there are no pics of the piraya, swimming in with the others. Hmmmmmmmm.

Regarding the caribe, the pic clearly shows the one on the left has a problem. It wasn't packed like that, as any of the 100 people a days who walk by my tanks can tell you. He mentioned the plastic container had separated. Looks to me like FedEx had josstled the box enough to separate the individual containers, and one, perhaps both, caribe were exposed to the oxygen. (When someone complains about "amonia burns" on fish they receive, this is the more likely explanation.) This fish should heal as good as new within a week.

Plastic soda bottles weigh about 1 ounce. Comments like a fish was "squished", and they caused a "crease" on the fish that later went away. The terns and piraya were "tiny". The shipping was "poor", "messed up". Did they get there in a DRY box? Of course these are not exaggerations; and of course they are not reality either. Oh yeah, and threats to the State Attorney are very helpful also.

I shipped 2 orders on Friday night for Saturday night. Here is the email received from the other customer.

"hey george,

received everything, they are all alive and i just put them in my tanks. seem to be doing well, also.

i assume the one w/ the more pointed snout is the irritans, and the thicker one is the rhom? they look pretty similiar, not surprising at that size.

and why was that water dark blue? is it a tranquilizer you put in there or something else?

thx again, will post pics on p-fury, and of course a great review!

kevin"

Here is my bottom line. sh*t happens. Something happened in transit, AND someone was disappointed. But if you're going start telling me that my fish are sh*t, and I don't know what I am doing, and you start threatening me, well, you have drawn the line, not I. And if you really want to get some help with a problem, how about sending me some pics showing the problem, as I requested, instead of trying to stir up as much sh*t as possible where you don't think I will ever even see it.

There is an old saying, "You're either part of the problem, or part of the solution." You were much too concerned with the problem, and making it larger, than seeking a solution. One of your initial emails said "What are you going to do about it?" I don't think anything is appropriate. But if you feel otherwise, I am open to suggestions.

george THE ASS !

PS. I apologize for my lack of tact. I am not a subtle person.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

SharkAquarium said:


> Boy, for a guy who is supposedly trying to get ahold of me, why didn't you post this in MY forum. I had no idea this was here, and thank you guys who pointed it out to me.
> 
> I take my business very seriously, as most of you know. While I will never win an award for Mr. Congeniality, I am, in my opinion, the fairest man alive. BUT, I do not take any sh*t if I don't think it is appropriate.
> 
> ...


all i know is that you are extremely fair and helpful. you asked me for pics of my sick fish and you were amazing and great in helping me. everyone who is reading this thread be assured that george is a great person to do business. hope you guys get this thing fixed.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've dealt with george in the past and never had any problems at all...The few caribes i got in did have a bit of a body fungus of some sort, but it went away right away within a week or so...I tohught he was quite pleasant to deal with.


----------



## piscescichlid (Nov 1, 2005)

i've also dealt with george in the past and he is a great person to do business with. he's not in the business to get over on people and you can tell he's a hobbyist first and a business man second. so i hope cats who read this thread don't get discouraged because i'd glady order fish from shark aquarium.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

His fish are sh*t. The sh*t.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

zombietime said:


> His fish are sh*t. The sh*t.


----------

